# What audi tt grill do you like the best?



## audiagb (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.lltek.com/images/grill_tt.jpg
http://thettshop.com/abt.asp?c...01650#

http://thettshop.com/exterior....01200
Or the new 3 bar grill that comes stock on the 2004 audi tt


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (audiagb)*

i like #2, then #3
E


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (audiagb)*

I like mine, then 2 and then 3, but thats just me.








Mine is made from Carbon Fiber, I just like that look though.


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (UneekTT)*

how labor intensive is it to install a tt grill?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (J-86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-86* »_how labor intensive is it to install a tt grill?

have to remove the bumper


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (VWdriver03)*

My all-time favorite is just the OEM 3 Bar grille that came on the newer TTs.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (J-86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-86* »_how labor intensive is it to install a tt grill?
 'Back from the Dead, it only took you 3 years to comment, LOL


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_
have to remove the bumper

FAIL








you do not have to remove your front bumper to swap the grills in and out. be careful of the clips!


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (.klipse)*

do we have more pics, i have an 01 here is a pic of my grill:
click for larger: 
here is a pic of the 04+ 










_Modified by jason bouchard at 9:47 PM 6-8-2008_


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (audiagb)*

the ABT is the nicest one. im getting it as well.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (audiagb)*

why didn't you just post up the pics instead of links?
me no likey


_Modified by exboy99 at 9:51 PM 6-8-2008_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (audiagb)*


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_why didn't you just post up the pics instead of links?
me no likey

_Modified by exboy99 at 9:51 PM 6-8-2008_

His last post was in '06 so i dont think he will get your disappointment








The only grill i want doesnt exist, it would be a 3bar badgeless


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (cincyTT)*

get a reg 3 bar and cut the emblems out and fiberglass it


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_get a reg 3 bar and cut the emblems out and fiberglass it









do it!!! buy a new one, cut out the middle, buy another one (a broken one for cheap would be perfect) cut part of that one out and transplant.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_My all-time favorite is just the OEM 3 Bar grille that came on the newer TTs.

x2


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
do it!!! buy a new one, cut out the middle, buy another one (a broken one for cheap would be perfect) cut part of that one out and transplant.

that woudl be great. someone do it and make a mod and sell it on ebay like they did with the replica wings and rear valances


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (jason bouchard)*

I'll be making a 3-bar badgless soon








but out of those grills I probably would stick with stock lol. I hate the way that the ABT looks like it's stuck on top of the bumper http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (Neb)*

neb - pm sent


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_I'll be making a 3-bar badgless soon








but out of those grills I probably would stick with stock lol. I hate the way that the ABT looks like it's stuck on top of the bumper http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

BOUGHT lmk when your done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (jason bouchard)*

Got your pm and replied. And as soon as I find a used 3bar grill for a good price I'll be making it... I should have picked up that one in the classifieds


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (Neb)*









so you guys wanna debadge this thing?
I was thinking I'll just black out the rings and call it a day,
maybe smooth out the joint around the grill.... that'd look nice
but I'm not fussy about bodywork right now.


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (audiagb)*

Pzwo FTW


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (Lurkertom)*

blacked out audi rings son and you're good








$10 mod vs. $$$ grills










_Modified by .klipse at 11:10 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (.klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.klipse* »_blacked out audi rings son and you're good








$10 mod vs. $$$ grills









_Modified by .klipse at 11:10 PM 6-9-2008_

looks good, what did you use/ do ?


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (exboy99)*

i am amazed this thread is alive..I ave one of these for sale if anyone wants it:


exboy99 said:


>


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (murray42)*

Its because noobs can search for some items and then decide to ask a question in a old thread when they give up


----------



## mk1rabbitguy (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (.klipse)*

how did you spend 10$








_Quote, originally posted by *.klipse* »_blacked out audi rings son and you're good








$10 mod vs. $$$ grills









_Modified by .klipse at 11:10 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (mk1rabbitguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1rabbitguy* »_how did you spend 10$









its called spray paint


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: What audi tt grill do you like the best? (cincyTT)*

shoulda take thew extra step and delete the quattro badge.


----------

